# Fisher 8 1/2 Extreme V - how to make it work



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi, went to the Fisher dealer here in town Fri. to price the extreme-v for my truck.
He told me that Fisher doesn`t recommend that plow for my truck - it is a 2500 4x4 with a Cummins. I find it hard to believe that my truck won`t handle that plow - just wondering what I could do to the truck to make this set-up work. Thanks - Jason


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Fisher's e-Match says for a 2002(right?) Ram 2500(hd), in either reg cab or ext. cab config, you can hang a 7 1/2 or 8 1/2' xtreme-v or a multitude of straight blades, as big as a 9' x-blade on your truck. To help handle the weight, you could try Timbrens or air bags.

here is the link to truckspring.com for your truck: http://www.truckspring.com/VSearchResults1.aspx


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive seen 3 or 4 guys with X treme V's on thier 2500 all with cummins. They seem to do ok with it.


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

that's what i figured - thanks


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i wouldn't worry about it my 8' pro plus weights 805 lbs and my truck squats about 1" in the front.(thats on a 3rd gen cummins)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Believe me Fisher would if they could, but it's prohibited under the FVMSSA 105 brake certification. Some dealers will disregard the restriction and install it anyway.


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

It got bought today - 8 1/2 extreme v. I went with the yellow moldboard - should look good installed!


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

I was just on Fisher's web site. The 9 ft x-blade which is recommended is only 65 pnds lighter that the xtreme v, 65 pds wont make that much of a difference will it? Would it be because I have an 8ft box?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Dont worry about all that crap. I hang a 9'2" Vplow off the front of my 2500 Cummins and the truck barely settles into the suspension. They are just going off ultra-conservative ratings the manufacture gives the truck.


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

Cool - thanks for the input. I am just putting my mind to ease. I'll post pics when she is done!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

post up the pics when its installed.


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

Plow is on the truck finally!! The old girl looks good, I just haven't had time to take pics. Hopefully I will have the salter on the back of her in the next week or two - then i'll post pics. The fornt end olny settles 1/2" so I think it will work fine.


----------



## schuitb (Nov 19, 2005)

*Only half an inch.*

Hey, just wondering does the truck only settle half an inch because that is all there is left and your on the stops or is there more susp. travel??

On the other hand if you only had half an inch of travel before the plow goes on it wouldn't be much of a suspension..

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ive noticed that on Fishers ematch tool on there website they dont want to put a bigger plow on trucks with diesel engines probably because a diesel engine is heavier than a gas engine. O well


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

Lots of travel left in the springs, The little I drove the truck with the plow on so far it works pretty good. The heaviest plow Fisher recommends with the e-match is only a bit lighter the the Extreme. _ found out on another forum that Dodge came up with their weight rating based on 6 full grown men in Cab. Since I might only ever have 1 person with me (rare) I don't think the weight will ever be an issue._


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh yea, got the tailgate salter mounted this week, If it's nice tomorrow I'll get some pics!!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I have been told it has a lot to do with the GAWR, and ballast amount. (Gross Front Axle weight rating) Before 2000 The 2500s only had a 4800# weight rating. Now they all come with 5200# weight rating. Heince the reason why fisher (ematch) will only allow me to put a 7.5 Hd plow on my 1998 Ram 2500 Cummins QC/LB. I used to have a 02 Cummins QC/SB with a 8.5 EZ V. Ran great with it,but steering components did wear prematurley. Be heads up for that!


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

Lol - my 96 1/2 ton Ram without a plow was hard on front end parts!


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Yep '01 3500 is a brute on stock front end parts, DSS steering stabilizer ( may not work with plow harness) and 3rd gen track bar kit helps. Also Moog greasable ball joints help out. All 2nd gen CTD's are hard on front ends, plow or no plow.


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

The old girl is working well - 7 storms in, lol. Been to busy to take pics, figured i'd post now b4 our next one hits tonite!


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

cookie;614104 said:


> _ found out on another forum that Dodge came up with their weight rating based on 6 full grown men in Cab. Since I might only ever have 1 person with me (rare) I don't think the weight will ever be an issue._


_

LOL ... 6 men ... whose sitting on whose lap?  Where do people get this stuff man? I'm ... well ... at a loss for words ... LOL 

Dodge actually states, when plowing, "At any time, the maximum number of occupants in the truck must not exceed two" ... the driver and one passenger ... and they use 150 lbs for each occupants weight in their calculations. I rarely carry a passenger when plowing so I could add 150 lbs to their calculations ... but I would never use one of those e-match thingys or Dodge anyway. Get to know your truck and do it yourself ... it's really very simple and then you know for certain you are legal and safe to run down a 2-way highway at 60 mph. 
Fyi, Dodge also states "The empty truck with all permanently attached accessories and snowplow components must not exceed 62 percent of its total weight on the front axle to comply with FMVSS/CMVSR 105 Brake Certification."
Something to keep in mind if you're into those 350 lb "moose killer" front bumpers. My truck is basically at 62% right off the lot. 
Ok ... here goes,
I know that my FGAWR is 5200 lbs
I know my front curb weight is 4180 lbs
This means I have 1020 lbs left for myself, the plow and under carriage mount. In my case it means I can carry an 800 lb plow and still be legally within the FGAWR, even before rear ballast is added.
If I want to use a 1000 lb V-plow that will put me over by 200 lbs that's fine, I just need to be able to add enough ballast behind the rear wheels to compensate and take that weight off the front axle. Most guys find a truck scale and verify the effects of the ballast. I am not aware of any formula that will calculate this without scales. I do know it takes alot more than an equal amt. of ballast to take weight off the front axle. 
Remember that you can only add as much ballast such that your GVWR is not exceeded. Your RGAWR and max payload will not likely become a factor but should be kept in mind. My RGAWR is 6010 lbs and payload is 2320 lbs. (Payload is RGAWR - Rear Curb Weight)
My GVWR is 9000 lbs.
My trucks Base Curb weight is 6680 lbs
Say myself, plow and mount weighs 1200 lbs (putting me approx. 200 lbs over my FGAWR)
This leaves me 1120 lbs for ballast to help get that 200 lbs off the front axle. Keep adding ballast til the scale says you're good. It's gonna be close.
I will say also that the 2" levelling kit helped in getting the front axle closer to the teetering point required for the ballast to begin releiving weight off the front axle. Imagine a teeter-totter set up similarly.

Now I've got a balanced, great riding, killer snow pushing monster and totally legal when the MOT pulls me over and sends me to the scales. And I don't have to tell my contracted clients 1/2 way through the season that I can't plow for them anymore because the MTO pulled my plow. Also have eliminated the Insurance companies attempt to deny my accident claim when they send my truck and plow to the scales. It's a nice feeling knowing you're covered in todays "screw you anyway they can" world. _


----------

